# Mes mails arrivent mais ne partent pas



## Sebb (20 Février 2007)

Pas de probème pour recevoir des mails mais pas moyen d'en faire partir.

J'utilise MAIL version 2.1 sous Mac OS X 10.4.8, avec un serveur de réception: pop.mail.yahoo.fr er un serveur d'envoi: smtp.mail.yahoo.fr

J'ai déjà essayé de changer le port du serveur et ça a marché qq temps mais plus maintenant.

Des suggestions?

Merci,

Sebb


----------



## elKBron (20 Février 2007)

un bout de reponse ICI ?


----------



## alex.sc (20 Février 2007)

Pour le smtp, je te conseil plutot d'utiliser celui de ton fournisseur d'acc&#232;s &#224; Internet que celui de Yahoo


----------



## miaou (20 Février 2007)

de toute fa&#231;on ,on a n'a pas le choix . pour smtp on doit mette celui du FAI avec lequel la connexion est &#233;tablie........


----------



## Arlequin (20 Février 2007)

miaou a dit:


> de toute fa&#231;on ,on a n'a pas le choix . pour smtp on doit mette celui du FAI avec lequel la connexion est &#233;tablie........



n&#233;gatif..... pas oblig&#233;.....en belgique en tous les cas 

mon cas: 
FAI = edpnet &#224; la maison et skynet au boulot
mail = 1and1.fr (et oui, en france )

smtp = 1and1 ! 

je pensais aussi que smtp = FAI mais voil&#224; voil&#224;.......

&#231;a permet de vadrouiller avec son portable sans devoir &#224; chaque fois changer le smtp en fonction de la connexion du cyber ou point d'acc&#232;s o&#249; tu te connectes


----------



## miaou (20 Février 2007)

a bon.......... j'ignorai  ça.     sorry alors......et merci...


----------

